# Ganglion Cyst?



## Sela (Jan 19, 2011)

This will be my first post here...a friend referred me here from hedgehogcentral.com, so hopefully, someone can help me.

My mother's rat, Ayla, has developed a rather nasty Ganglion cyst on her shoulder. We've had her to the vet, and they removed most of it once, but it has since grown back, as these cysts are wont to do. It keeps rupturing, and we're worrying about it getting infected. The vet has told us they cannot completely remove the cyst because it's too far into the muscle tissue, and doing so would destroy that arm. Ayla is clearly in pain, and we aren't sure what to do for her.

What I'd like to know is this: firstly, is there any way to slow the regrowth of the cyst? As I said, it can't be fully removed, and she can't keep going back to have them remove part of it, as she can't survive through repeated surgeries. Secondly, aside from antibiotics, is there a way to prevent infection? We don't want to put her permanently on antibiotics, as her body will develop an immunity, and they won't be able to help when infection DOES set in, so we don't know exactly what we should be doing right now. And lastly, what would you suggest for the pain? She's obviously hurting, but it isn't slowing her down a whole lot, since she's still eating and drinking well, and trying to make Mom play with her.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It actually sounds more like an abcess.
Does it look like a giant pimple like thing? Does it leak blood and pus when it ruptures? Abscesses can be recurring, and need to be drained and cleaned regularly.


----------



## Sela (Jan 19, 2011)

The vet diagnosed it as a Ganglion cyst, though, and they're very experienced with small animals. It doesn't look like a pimple at all, more like...I'm not entirely sure how to explain, actually. It's just a large lump that is obviously fluid-filled; as of yet, we haven't actually been present when it has ruptured, and we don't seem to find evidence of it in her cage when we clean it, as far as I know.

I'll give my mother this information, though; it's possible that the vet misdiagnosed. As for the cleaning, what would you suggest we do to accomplish that? What should we use?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you post a picture? We can easily identify an abscess by looking at pictures.

In the Rat Health section we have a Sticky thread on how to clean and drain abscesses  It should be really helpful


----------



## Sela (Jan 19, 2011)

Talked it over with mom, apparently, it is absolutely not an abcess. According to her, it only bleeds when it ruptures, doesn't leak anything, just bleeds. Mom has apparently treated Ganglion cysts in humans before (she's a doctor, you see) so she's inclined to agree with the vet.

Unfortunately, I can't post any pictures; don't have any, and I don't currently have access to a camera. I'll see about getting some in the next day or so, though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sela said:


> Talked it over with mom, apparently, it is absolutely not an abcess. According to her, it only bleeds when it ruptures, doesn't leak anything, just bleeds. Mom has apparently treated Ganglion cysts in humans before (she's a doctor, you see) so she's inclined to agree with the vet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't post any pictures; don't have any, and I don't currently have access to a camera. I'll see about getting some in the next day or so, though.


A pic would help if you can?

Can you describe it more? Is the rat a hairless or a haired rat (nakies have a lot of dermal issues). How big is it and where exactly is it? I have never heard of a ganglion cyst in a rat but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened. They can be prone to cysts and tumors. And its definitely not a tumor? 

Is your mom's girl on pain meds for discomfort?

This was a lump on my Bear that I thought was an abscess but it only bled and there was icky fleshy stuff inside, turned out to be a malignant tumor and it was removed.










I take in rescue rats and have seen a LOT of things that most pet owners have not, and I use my beloved rescues as teaching cases, I record everything for future knowledge or to help someone else. Pictures are worth a thousand words at times 

IF you can handle it, here's the Tumours section of my medical folder on Photobucket. Can you look through there and see if there's anything that looks similar?
Squint at the thumbnail first and see if you want to open it, some are really wretched and the girl with the "face" was pts at an emergency clinic. She was supposed to come to me but once the foster (in another city) picked her up, and sent me that pic, I called an E-vet long-distance and begged them to put her to sleep ASAP. Poor Buttercup :/

So click on that link at your own risk.

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Tumours/


----------



## Sela (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't get a picture today, I'll see about tomorrow. It's definitely not a tumor, the vet and my mother both agree that it's a Ganglion cyst. We do have some Metacam for pain, but we don't have the right syringes, so we have to get some from the vet before we can get her on it. She's not a hairless, plenty of fur. The cyst isn't very big right now, as far as I know, but that's because it ruptured again recently. It's on her....right shoulder, I believe; I think it's the right, it might be the left. I can't remember right now, and I can't go to look at the minute because I can't touch her, being horribly allergic.

I'm feeling rather sick to my stomach at the minute, so I don't think I'll open the link right now...I'll check back later when my stomach has calmed a bit and let you know.


----------

